
YouTube self-defence - gylterud
https://hakon.gylterud.net/tutorials/youtube.html
======
gylterud
I wrote this tutorial after I recently started watching YouTube videos
connected to my hobbies more regularly, and found that I needed to protect
myself from all the clutter and distractions.

This could also be useful for making YouTube more child-safe. As per the
discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19446211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19446211)

